# Small Business Server 2003 SSL Certificate woes



## uanb2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, I help manage a server at a volunteer organisation in australia which is using Small Business Server 2003. I created`an Intranet site using sharepoint and created a self signed certificate so that members could access the site from home.

I decided to get a SSL certificate because people wer having trouble getting to the intranet because they are getting security messages because of the self signed certificate.

I asked a local provider to help me and they were happy to take my money but not very helpful in solving my problem. The last part of the validation process so they can issue the certificate is for me to create a file calle dcvconfirm.html with a code in it which they are supposed to be able to access to validate the server certificate.

Ive asked them where the file should go but the best they can tell me si to put it in the root directory which I have done. But it still cant be accessed.

Can anyone help me sort this out?

Thanks
Peter


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Who did you buy your cert from? If you have pointed the Sharepoint site public and registered a DNS entry your cert has to match that DNS name and it has to point to the correct web server. If these things are not done properly your cert will never work. You have to add this cert to your IIS server under the root of your Sharepoint site.


----------



## uanb2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate your response. I bought it from Crazy Domains. 

Sorry my knowledge isnt what it should be. Can you give me some steps to copy the file to the root directory of the site? Ive tried physically putting it in C:\inetpub and subfolders etc but I read that i need to use sharepoint designer but I set up the site without it so I dont think thats the answer. Any help for a noob to this is really appreciated

Will they still be able to access it even though acess to the site is password protected?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The generated cert form the Cert authority has to match your environment as well as the registered DNS name. If it doesn't then it will never work and you have wasted your money. So what is the gist of what you are trying to do? I am assuming that you have a public facing Sharepoint site running on IIS. What is the URL people are using...something like sharepoint.yourdomain.com? You have to have a DNS record at your registrar pointing to your sites IP address.

Go with a reputable Cert authority and do the follow instructions below except use the Create Cert Request. Most authorities have tutorials on how to do this correctly. Do it wrong and there is no refund for screwing it up.
http://www.sharepointassist.com/200...s-for-sharepoint-on-windows-server-2008-iis7/


----------



## uanb2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks again. 

"I am assuming that you have a public facing Sharepoint site running on IIS. What is the URL people are using...something like sharepoint.yourdomain.com? You have to have a DNS record at your registrar pointing to your sites IP address."

Yes it is a sharpoint site but the URL is actually an IP address. 210.XX.XXX.XXX. Is that the problem? I can PM you the address so you get a better idea if that will help.

I explained all of this to them and they said they would issue me a certificate. Ive sent them the documentation to verify that we exist but they need to be able to access the HTML file to do an "on line " verification.

They walked me through the creation of the certificate and they were OK with that. The link you sent me is for a self signed certificate whach is what I have now and want to change to an SSL certificate

Thanks

Peter


----------

